# A Funny One for You All.....



## Brendakeen (Oct 30, 2006)

We are doing a job in Palo Alto - a large loft addition on existing that was designed by a "big name" architect. 

Our carpenters already had to work around the architect's drawing the hips on existing roof in the wrong places. 

This architect also put can lights between skylights - if his print were correct, we would have 1' clearance between skylights. It is not, so we have 3". 

Why would they put can lights between skylights anyways???:laughing: 

I'm just planning on ignoring the outlet placed in the stairwell beyond anyones reach on the print....


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Brendakeen said:


> Why would they put can lights between skylights anyways???:laughing:
> 
> I'm just planning on ignoring the outlet placed in the stairwell beyond anyones reach on the print....


For some odd reason you don't get much naturallight from a skylight after the sun goes down..........therefore the need for lights.


Seems to me that although the architect has made errors, you ignoring what he wants on the plan and not questioning him if you think there might be an error , will come back to get you in the wallet afterwards.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Brendakeen said:


> I'm just planning on ignoring the outlet placed in the stairwell beyond anyones reach on the print....


Are you sure that you want to do that? It might be for something that will get mounted there. I know you're the GC and the EC both, but I hope you're sure about deleting that rec.


----------



## Brendakeen (Oct 30, 2006)

*Yeahhhhh - you are right*

I will call the architect. 

My husband and the architect are not working well together, something about 4 job stoppages due to mistakes in the print just doesn't have my husband too favorably disposed towards this architect. But he will probably talk to me. 

There is no longer any room for can lights! And we have lots of other lighting in the room, but I will just let him know. 

As for the outlet in the stairwell, well, it made no sense to me. But it would be easy to add it while I am doing outlets.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

How big is the stairwell. That recept. might make sense when you have to vacuum the stairs. Is there central vac in the project?


----------



## Brendakeen (Oct 30, 2006)

*I left the print on the job*

But it is a pretty standard sized stair well and there is no central vac. I will just do it anyways, it is no extra trouble. It just seemed funny to me, like what are they going to do? Watch TV on the stairs? I asked the homeowner about it and they had no clue as to why it was there.


----------



## woody11973 (Nov 5, 2006)

Maybe for the night light for the kids? Maybe a switched PERMANENT night light??? Darn it, call the electrican!


----------



## RudeDog2020 (Nov 6, 2006)

sounds like a good place for a clock
haha


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

I've seen wall mounted waterfalls in stairwells. I'd put the receptacle at the end of a run, so that it could be easily deleted if need be.


----------



## RobertWilber (Mar 5, 2006)

maybe it is for a magnetic coat holder?
... or a ferret trap?
... or to keep the leprechauns upstairs? [they are afraid to come within 42 inches of receptacles - didn't you know that?]


----------



## Brendakeen (Oct 30, 2006)

*Resolution on this stuff*

Talked the homeowner into wall lighting at no extra charge, am heading out there in a little while to do that. 

I was just going to put the outlet in the stair well anyways (Stair-mounted cordless phone base station?), but I guess I took too long on stuff and my hubby the GC put up SHEAR WALLS right where I have to run Romex - all along the side of the stairwell. 

He says this is normal if someone takes too long. 

Bullhockey, I'll bet half of you would have walked the job. I am having to take off the shear, sawzall cut out areas for junction boxes and replace the shear. 

I am just letting this one go. 

The homeowner doesn't want it, and also wasn't happy with a lot of things on the architects print. 

The homeowner signs my check. Enough said


----------



## DaveTap (Nov 8, 2006)

He put up walls before passing the electrical rough-in inspection? Here and Illinois all the walls would have to be ripped open completely.

What's a SHEAR wall? (SHEetRock?)


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

It is most normal for any shear walls to have already been sheathed before my ruff. Smart Boxes are the key to an efficient ruff in shear assemblies.


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

Why did the shear wall need to be removed? Just cut the hole with it in place is standard practice.

A shear wall is just plywood on one side of the wall beneath the sheetrock used for seismic bracing in earthquake zones


----------



## DaveTap (Nov 8, 2006)

jmic said:


> For some odd reason you don't get much natural light from a skylight after the sun goes down..........therefore the need for lights.


Depends on where you live... I installed a sky light for a customer in the city... apparently the street light outside is in just the right place... she says she never uses the kitchen lights any more.


----------



## Brendakeen (Oct 30, 2006)

*Shear wall*

This is 3/8" plywood. I took it off so I could nail my wires properly - but couldn't get it off in some places so just used my trusty fish tape. 

No - around here you put in boxes BEFORE shear is hung so wires can be stapled per code, then have ruff electrical, THEN shear inspection. 

I was busy on another job I was working on with our fav electrician - so hubby went ahead and hung shear. 

I HOPE I pass rough - the inspector may MAKE us take down all the shear I couldn't get off just so he can see the wire stapling (gulp).


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

Brendakeen said:


> This is 3/8" plywood. I took it off so I could nail my wires properly - but couldn't get it off in some places so just used my trusty fish tape.
> 
> No - around here you put in boxes BEFORE shear is hung so wires can be stapled per code, then have ruff electrical, THEN shear inspection.
> 
> ...


So you're saying the shear is on both sides of the wall?

I would imagine the inspector would want it down for electrical rough, kinda like a slap in the face for him don't you think. Come in to inspect and half the work is hidden???

Better get hubby in there and teach him the rules, or perhaps he likes doing it twice.

If it's just one side of the wall like the shear walls I've seen then there shouldn't be any problem


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

There is one wiring method that is still 100% code-compliant to fish in bulidings under construction. Type FMC.


----------



## Brendakeen (Oct 30, 2006)

*Thanks MD - I will look into that.*

Also, yes - near the staircase we have double shear. There is shear on one side on some of the walls and existing wall on the other. But I still had to go into the wall with shear to nail the wires off near the junction boxes. 

Believe me - hubby has HEARD it from me!!!!! Pulling nails is not my idea of fun! 

Anyways, thank God I had the foresight to upgrade to a really good fish tape.


----------



## skymaster (Oct 23, 2006)

Brenda: Sounds like a severe month long migraine is a real possibility:clap::laughing::thumbup::whistling
JackM


----------



## Brendakeen (Oct 30, 2006)

*You got it!*

Either that or KP for him for a month!!!!!!!!:thumbup: 

I'll bet he doesn't ever do it again. I do have some leverage.......


----------



## DaveTap (Nov 8, 2006)

Wow Brenda... You must be really patient. If I'd have been taking down that sheer it would be with a worm drive, sledge, and crow bar... the chain saw or sawsall might even get some use.


----------



## Brendakeen (Oct 30, 2006)

*Patient or stupid.....*

I haven't decided which!


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

DaveTap said:


> Wow Brenda... You must be really patient. If I'd have been taking down that sheer it would be with a worm drive, sledge, and crow bar... the chain saw or sawsall might even get some use.


It's funny how when a woman posts something every guys "worm drive" finds it way into the subject.


----------



## Brendakeen (Oct 30, 2006)

*Too funny!!!!*

Yes, their "worm drives" are prime equipment!


----------



## Plan 9 (Oct 22, 2006)

I hate architects.


----------



## Brendakeen (Oct 30, 2006)

*I second that!*

They are more concerned about "aesthetics" than whether or not the roof lines are correct, or whether their spaces are actually usable!


----------

